# Is he a guppy or and endler?



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

*Is he a guppy or an endler?*

Hi everyone.

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong forum but I didn't know where to post it.

On Wednesday, I had went to Big Al's to get another guppy for my 10g el natural. There are already four guppies in the tank but I normally have five. Anyway, on the outside of the tank, it said that he was a Japanese Blue Sword guppy but he's very small compared to my other guppies. Could he just be very young or could he possibly be an Endler or a cross between the two?

At the bottom is a brief video I took of him along with a picture. Also, the very first guppy in the video is Daniel(the dark blue one). When I first got him, his tail looked like a Delta tail but as it grew, it became more spikey, almost like the fins of a Crowntail betta. Can anyone tell me if he's a specific tail type?

Thank you!

Click the image to start the video


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Nope, it's definitely not an Endler, although it may have some traces bred in if someone mixed them in a tank at some time or another.

Nice looking fish!


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you!

You're referring to the fish in the picture at the very end of the post, right? That's Ricky(I know, it's probably silly to name fish). I've never seen LFS' sell guppies that are that size so that's what made me question whether he's a guppy or not.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! I name some of my fish too, so don't feel bad. 

Yes, I was referring to the pic at the end of the post. True endlers will always have some orange in their dorsal fin, so it's most likely been mixed with one, but still has more guppy strain.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

It's good to know I'm not the only one who names their fish! lol

I didn't know that about endlers. I thought they were a lot like guppies when it came to colors. At least I know what he is now.

Thank you!


----------



## zoggin eck (Apr 11, 2007)

Japanese Blue Sword is just a guppy colour/fin strain. Quite cute though, I've been meaning to set up a tank just for them. They look a lot more like the wild guppy, so would certainly look different to your other fancy guppies


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

It could be a juvie. The males are all grey before maturity with some small evidence of the colors coming, the black spot coming first....


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

More helpful info. Thank you. 

Most of the grey is around his head. When you look at him up close, you can see the coloring in the rest of his body especially if the light is on.



> They look a lot more like the wild guppy, so would certainly look different to your other fancy guppies


That would explain why his body looks different then my other guppies. He's a lot more slender but it could also be because he may not be fully grown yet.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Japan blues are derived from a wild guppy strain...these are sometimes crossed with Endlers to create Tiger Endler hybrids.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Look up "Adrian HD" and you can see the different wild varieties of endler's. I have a wild type that was given to me by a guy in the club, they are really something else when it comes to color. 

The one you have possibly has some genetics from wild guppies but is far removed, I would call it a runt. Endlers have neon colors.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I love that guppies fins!!


----------

